# Powerline Kennels



## MijakaX (Jun 15, 2007)

Powerline Kennels, does anyone know anything about this site? Thinking about buying a pup from them. But to me they dont look purebred.

http://www.powerlinekennels.com/


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*Don't waste your money .....* :flush:


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Midwest Bully said:


> *Don't waste your money .....* :flush:


I have to agree. Do more research and look around at much better quality dogs.

Best of luck

Deb


----------



## evan_pitbull (Nov 7, 2006)

Ive never really been into the whole really short wide bully scene myself and it looks like they arent all the way there they are on their way. Plus thats alot of money for, you can get a way better dog for your money, I agree a bit more research.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

THE DOGS LOOK GOOD FOR WHAT THEY ARE.IM ALWAYS SKEPTICAL OF A KENNEL THAT DOSENT OFFER PEDIGREES,I MEAN THAT IS THE MOST IMPORTANT PART OF RESEARCHING A POSSABLE APBT PUP,IT SAYS ALOT ABOUT WHAT TO EXPECT.aLSO,WHY ARE BREEDERS OF DOGS THAT ARE CLEARLY 90% AMSTAFF ALWAYS CALLING THEM APBTS?
just because there duel registered dosent make them the real deal apbt...
sorry for typing in capitals by the way,im to lazy to go back and fix it....


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

cane76 said:


> THE DOGS LOOK GOOD FOR WHAT THEY ARE.IM ALWAYS SKEPTICAL OF A KENNEL THAT DOSENT OFFER PEDIGREES,I MEAN THAT IS THE MOST IMPORTANT PART OF RESEARCHING A POSSABLE APBT PUP,IT SAYS ALOT ABOUT WHAT TO EXPECT.aLSO,WHY ARE BREEDERS OF DOGS THAT ARE CLEARLY 90% AMSTAFF ALWAYS CALLING THEM APBTS?
> just because there duel registered dosent make them the real deal apbt...
> sorry for typing in capitals by the way,im to lazy to go back and fix it....


theres just a stigma to having a "pitbull" i think thats why they want to call the dog as such. same goes with bully owners. im thinking of getting an am staff in the furure for SCH work and believe me i will call any dog what it is not what i would like people to think it is.


----------



## MijakaX (Jun 15, 2007)

I love all bully breeds, Pitbull, amstaff and staffs are my favorite though... But yeah anyways, yeah im still searching dont want to waste my money like you all said.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

wheezie said:


> theres just a stigma to having a "pitbull" i think thats why they want to call the dog as such. same goes with bully owners. im thinking of getting an am staff in the furure for SCH work and believe me i will call any dog what it is not what i would like people to think it is.


wow honesty,
thats a new regiment in the dog game,lol...
im sure there are folks working there "pure bred amstaffs" and doing great things....


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

the am staff i want to get a dog off of is SCH 3 titled is a ukc superdog, among many other titles. heres his ped

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=97974


----------



## MijakaX (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice dog real big head tho


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

wheezie said:


> the am staff i want to get a dog off of is SCH 3 titled is a ukc superdog, among many other titles. heres his ped
> 
> http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=97974


I commend the owner for getting so many nice titles on his dog. Do you know if he plans to get titles like this on his other dogs if has more then one? It is truly nice to see someone doing more with there dogs then just sitting it in a backyard and producing pups w/o having something good to say about there dogs except oh I have a bad ass in my yard. Or I have good lines cuz its out of????

I will look forward to seeing the pup you get out of this male.

Best of luck


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

MijakaX said:


> Nice dog real big head tho


I like his head but dont like the thinness of his body. He could use some more mass but all in all a nice dog.

Deb


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

wow,that dog is ripped,ive never seen a amstaff in such amazing condition.
its funny,hes got a apbts body and a amstaffs head,great looking dog.I see he's being shown in both the akc and ukc,in my opinion this duel registering crap should be put to a end,it corrupts the real apbt gene pool....


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i agree with you cain, geisthexe, yeah he has some more dogs that he titles and works,. he has a planes breeding with a hemphil?wilder bitch in the fall that i would like to get my hands on, just not sure if i will have my new home by then


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

wheezie said:


> i agree with you cain, geisthexe, yeah he has some more dogs that he titles and works,. he has a planes breeding with a hemphil?wilder bitch in the fall that i would like to get my hands on, just not sure if i will have my new home by then


Thats great. And I also agree w/ Cain about the AKC / UKC duel register. I have always thought them to be two different breeds but I take it that to many folks have mixed them together correct? Is this why they have them now duel registed?

Like my new guy he may have AKC blood in him but he can NEVER be shown AKC as he also have ADBA lines in him as well and AKC will not touch him. So thats fine w/ me as I prefer UKC. And if I do get into this breed I will do more like ADBA show and such.

Truly again Wheezie thanks for showing us his pedigree and titles. I am truly amazed and loved reading it. Love to see more

Deb


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

geisthexe said:


> Thats great. And I also agree w/ Cain about the AKC / UKC duel register. I have always thought them to be two different breeds but I take it that to many folks have mixed them together correct? Is this why they have them now duel registed?
> 
> Like my new guy he may have AKC blood in him but he can NEVER be shown AKC as he also have ADBA lines in him as well and AKC will not touch him. So thats fine w/ me as I prefer UKC. And if I do get into this breed I will do more like ADBA show and such.
> 
> ...


it must be a $$ thing since there is still alot of pure bred apbts that have never been crossed to amstaff,usually these are your fighting dogs or game bred dog or your pure bred red nosed dogs[ofrn].I mean you can tell the diffence betweed a duel registered apbt/amstaff and a game dog,its like night and day really and it isnt just the u.k.c,you can duel register dogs adba also i believe.The apbt orginizations have just been to loose in managing the breed allowing all types of cross bred dogs and amstaffs to be registered as apbt.Maybe they would rather go in this direction then be known as kc's that only register and or support game dogs and dog fighters...


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

I have seen his website, don't know much about it. He had this dog name Nino he was beautiful!!!!!!!!!!! but he is now owned by another kennel. He seems to ave pups all the time.


----------



## WONDERLANDAMSTAFFS (Feb 9, 2007)

*Ouch!!!*



> cane76 said:
> 
> 
> > wow,that dog is ripped,ive never seen a amstaff in such amazing condition.
> > its funny,hes got a apbts body and a amstaffs head,great looking dog.I see he's being shown in both the akc and ukc,in my opinion this duel registering crap should be put to a end,it corrupts the real apbt gene pool....


Wow!! That one stung!! As you probably know, I show my dogs in both the AKC and UKC. I find that starting my dogs in the less stressful and perfectionistic UKC ring helps me get them ready for the AKC ring.

But I, like every other Amstaff breeder I know, never breed a dog unless it has dual registration. We (at least the ones I know) will only breed to Amstaffs. So how is that corrupting the APBT? There is a gorgeous dog out there in the UKC named Gigolo, who I would love to breed to, but I won't because He's not Amstaff registered.

The Amstaff people are quite particular about this, you can register out of the AKC into the UKC/ADBA/BFKC etc., but you can never go back to the AKC with the line if you've bred outside of the AKC. Their books are closed. This is not something an Amstaff breeder would do. At least not the concientous ones.

I can't speak for all though.

Sharon


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

WONDERLANDAMSTAFFS said:


> Wow!! That one stung!! As you probably know, I show my dogs in both the AKC and UKC. I find that starting my dogs in the less stressful and perfectionistic UKC ring helps me get them ready for the AKC ring.
> 
> But I, like every other Amstaff breeder I know, never breed a dog unless it has dual registration. We (at least the ones I know) will only breed to Amstaffs. So how is that corrupting the APBT? There is a gorgeous dog out there in the UKC named Gigolo, who I would love to breed to, but I won't because He's not Amstaff registered.
> 
> ...


your dogs a great but when the real apbt is the game bred dog from game lines all mixing amstaff into it will do is destroy its type and temperment.amstaffs a a diffrent breed,thats why i dont like the crossing of dogs or duel registering of them.I guess i have less of a problem with it from your prospective since you keep your dogs pure....


----------

